# Lots of 100% printed poly posters, how to remove ink?



## rmay635703 (Jun 26, 2008)

Sorry if this is OT, its vaguely dye sub since I will be doing that eventually, just not sure where to put this...

I have hundreds of "outdated" 100% polyester non-woven posters. Along with hundreds that are fine as is.

I am wondering, I have seen various demonstrations of color removal on the interernet using boiling water and some type of color dispersing chemical to remove the color from the polyester.

Most of these posters were printed using dye sublimation and I am curious how I might remove the color from them using off the shelf components that hopefully doesn't cost my right hand.

Is there anything at say a local walmart that does this or is there an inexpensive bulk source that is know to work most effectively? I am uncertain what brands and types I should be looking for.

My eventual goal is to airbrush the posters with new designs, some just need writing removed and could be used as is with airbrush.

I also wonder if it is possible to airbrush white ink over parts of the poster and still be able to apply a heat transfer. (so I don't need to find a method to "bleach" polyester)

Lots of hair brained ideas, just curious if there is any way to make it work since I want to breath new life into an obsolete product that is now rather hard to get (aka expensive too) 

I still drag this stuff out once a year at fairs but I would like to have some new product.

Thanx
Ryan


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

If they are dye subbed they can not be wash out.


----------



## rmay635703 (Jun 26, 2008)

I have removed the type dye sub used on the 1980's impact dye sub'd posters out of T-shirts (50/50)

Are you sure there are no color removers that work on poly, I see them for sale but have never used or been exposed to them


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

I'm sure ,but I am willing to learn.


----------



## uncletee (Feb 25, 2007)

where do you get the blanks from? thanks uncletee


----------



## rmay635703 (Jun 26, 2008)

uncletee said:


> where do you get the blanks from? thanks uncletee


If it were 30 years ago you could go to QLT and buy some, hence why I have ones that already have designs and wrtiing on them.

The more I think about it the more I think I will just use the designs that are more or less just 3 boxes intended for calendar designs and airbrush on the back so the bleed through looks intentional.

I still wonder if there is white airbrush paint that could actually conceal or paint over parts of some of the posters.

Cheers
Ryan


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Sublimation actually dyes the polyester fibers so you cannot remove.


----------



## rmay635703 (Jun 26, 2008)

charles95405 said:


> Sublimation actually dyes the polyester fibers so you cannot remove.


But we are talking DOT MATRIX sublimation technology from the 1970s and early 80's.

If I don't place paper over my press when putting a photo on these the ink transfers from the poster on to the heatpress plate.

I would think there must be a method for removing this stuff.

Also on an off topic, what air brush techniques can be used to go to poly and survive heat pressing? (aka what type of paint/brand etc)

I would like to use a hybrid so I can paint my design then put a photo on it.

Thanx
Ryan


----------



## Mel Squared (May 7, 2013)

I use wicked water based paint (hobby lobby) for air brushing and heat set for 45 seconds 375 degrees on Gildan and next level shirts... 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## rmay635703 (Jun 26, 2008)

Mel Squared said:


> I use wicked water based paint (hobby lobby) for air brushing and heat set for 45 seconds 375 degrees on Gildan and next level shirts...
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using T-Shirt Forums


Thank you very much, 
now to see if the "white" version of the paint is opaque enough that I can dither out a few small areas and write over them 

I assume you can put paint over paint with out too much issue? (just some bleed)


----------



## Mel Squared (May 7, 2013)

Just like dtg printers, works better with pretreatment. White underbase for dark shirts. It takes 4 - 5 passes of white to have a good layer to paint over. You can also use speedball screen printing ink. It WILL clog quickly but doesn't take as much white passes.... 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## rmay635703 (Jun 26, 2008)

Mel Squared said:


> Just like dtg printers, works better with pretreatment. White underbase for dark shirts. It takes 4 - 5 passes of white to have a good layer to paint over.


You are awesome, since I am probably going to have to buy a new airbrush anyway in the near future do you have any low cost but reliable brush/accessory recommendations (brands or models) that would work well with these inks? I am game for locating an antique unit if it works well or new if its the best solution

(right now I have been experimenting using a friends which will have to stop)

Thanx
Ryan


----------



## Mel Squared (May 7, 2013)

I've been using a cheap one I bought off a cake decorating site! Spent $5p on it and bought a regulator for my 25 Gallon craftsman compressor. Lol works great for roofing and air brushing! 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using T-Shirt Forums


----------

